# Atom CPU support?



## mgnt00 (May 23, 2011)

Hello people,

I'm planning to buy a simple PC for a home server. I'm thinking about a motherboard with IntelÂ® Dual-core Atomâ„¢ D525 processor (1.8 GHz) 1M L2 cache this is a link.

Purpose of the server: Apache, Samba and Torrent.

I searched on the site about hardware support, but have not found a word about Atom CPU support in the FreeBSD kernel?

I expect that it should work fine, but still want to be sure. Does someone already use FreeBSD on Atom architecture?

Thanks.


----------



## vermaden (May 24, 2011)

Atom CPU works very well under FreeBSD, You will only not be able to use 3150 GMA graphics for some time (until GEM/KMS porting completes), but as this will be for server ... it's not an issue.

You may as well take any other Atom CPU model, like D510, which is the same as D525 but for DDR2 memory.


----------

